# Relic Tech



## TWErvin2 (Nov 6, 2013)

"*The tech level premise is fascinating, but what really makes the novel special is the spirit of Krakista Keesay. Kra is a hero to root for–often underestimated, adept with brass knuckles, bayonet, shotgun, and all sorts of old style weaponry. He proves that, while technology matters, so do courage, intelligence, and daring.*"–Tony Daniel, Hugo-finalist, author of _Metaplanetary_ and _Guardian of Night_








*Description:*
The Silicate War has been over for fifteen years, and the tension among the dominant galactic races is growing. Many fear that the Umblegarri, the ancient alien race that ushered humanity into the interstellar galactic community during the Silicate War, have been targeted for conquest by the Crax and their allies. 

It’s no longer speculation. The invasion is underway and Kra finds himself strapped to a hospital bed, critically injured and surrounded by hostile corporate lawyers, high ranking military and intelligence officials, ambitious members of the criminal justice apparatus, and an Umbelgarri diplomat. All are demanding answers or their pound of flesh. 

Krakista Keesay, a Class 4 Security Specialist, doesn’t have the answers they demand. Why did he sabotage a top secret research facility? What was he doing on a quarantined planet? Why did he set up the civil transport _Kalavar_ for destruction? Is that all? Not even close. 

Kra turns to his only option: Allow his brain to be hooked up to an experimental device so that he might prove his innocence. Or lose his mind. 

Now available via:
Relic Tech at Amazon USA
Relic Tech at Amazon UK
Relic Tech at Smashwords

Also part of Amazon's MatchBook program. If you purchase the print edition, you get the ebook edition at 50% off.



“*Relic Tech is a brilliant piece of science fiction space opera, with edge of your seat action, space battles, aliens, characters you can love (and hate) and a plot that catches you from the beginning and pulls you through to the end. You'll be cheering for Specialist Keesay all the way through this thrilling ride!*”–Angie Lofthouse, author of _Defenders of the Covenant_


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cool news! *Relic Tech* has made the top 100 in Military SF on Amazon 

Link: Up Around the Corner: Relic Tech Makes the Top 100 in Military SF


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 17, 2013)

That's great! I hope it has continued success!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> That's great! I hope it has continued success!



Thanks, *Phil*!

Two recent reviews from a couple of readers (who I've never crossed paths with):

"Wow, what a surprise....This is a great, well written, well edited book. Please hurry up with next book. In fact how about the next three or four books...I am a fan of terry Ervin already..Thanks for such a fun read...Alice"

"Excellent writing and story. Could hardly put it down. I can't wait for the next book. I am an avid reader and retiree so I have a lot of time to read. Probably read 8-10 books a week. You are now in my top 10 to follow. Thanks for writing. We need more top notch writers in this genre."


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's a link to a review of *Relic Tech* at the _Indie Book Blog_:

*Link*: *Review - Relic Tech by Terry W. Ervin II*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Two items of cool news concerning *Relic Tech*:

1. I woke up this morning to find it ranked #4095 on Amazon's Kindle, being #33 in Military SF and #77 in Action/Adventure SF.  It's been ranked under 10,000 for a week. Don't know how long it will last but I am _very_ thankful for so many readers giving it a try.

2. Relic Tech has been contracted to be released as an audiobook. I share an anticipated release date when it becomes available.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Posted over at my blog that *Relic Tech *has broken into the Top 100 Rated Adventure SF Novels, and has climbed to #64 in Military SF novels.

As best I can tell, factors in the ranking include: star ratings by reviewers, the # of reviews the reviewers have posted, and that readers continue to review (a high review average is good, but if no one has reviewed in say, a month or two, the ranking slides). I think that there may be a minimum sales threshold of sorts as well. All of these are guesses based on my limited observation.

I can say that when a 2 star review was posted, Relic Tech's climb up the military SF ranking disappeared (dropped below the #100) and began to rebuild. That's okay. One cannot please every reader. I posted a composite of reviewer comments on the main character a short while back, to demonstrate this: Character Commentary


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds cool. Congratulations.


----------



## GroundedTraveler (Feb 8, 2014)

Picked up the sample chapter from the DE site. Curious if that means anything to their rankings. I'll let you know when I get to reading the full book and reviewing it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Relic Tech *is now available as an audiobook. Currently it can be obtained via Audible and Amazon (samples are available there as well). It should be available on iTunes shortly.

Links:
*Relic Tech *at Audible.com
*Relic Tech *at Amazon.com


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Relic Tech*, both the ebook and the audiobook version, are now available via iTunes.

Link: *Relic Tech *at iTunes


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Relic Tech was reviewed over at _Two Ends of the Pen_, and earned a pretty respectable review.

If you have a minute and an interest, click on over and see what they have to say:

Link: Review: *RELIC TECH *(_Crax War Chronicles_) by Terry W Ervin II


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 10, 2014)

My publisher is running a pretty awesome deal: Six Science Fiction reads (_3 novels, 2 novellas, 1 short story_) bundled together for 99 cents. It's a limited time promotion, with my SF novel *Relic Tech* included.

Here's a link to my blog which has more details on what's included: *Sci-Fi Six Pack*


----------

